# What is it?



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a field full of this obnoxious grassy weed! It is growing vigorously despite the dry conditions. It grows 3-4 feet tall and has a stem that is between 1/4" & 3/8" in diameter at base. I was told "barn grass", but it doesn't look like barn grass images found on Google.

The field was in sweet corn last year, and has been fallow since.

I disced the field, as seen in pictures, the 1st week in June, and have done nothing to it since.

I'm thinking I may rotary mow, then moldboard plow.

Any thoughts or recommendations, and plant ID, appreciated.

Thanks much, Dave

The tall clumps of growth, in the discing pictures, are not the plant in question, they are volunteer Winter Rye regrowth from prior year's cover crop. The growth in question is probably the green that's only a few inches tall in the pictures.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

That looks like what we call here "fall grass". It comes in about this time of year in some hayfields that don't get multiple cuttings (like Timothy). If you want to kill it and spraying is an option Roundup ought to take care of it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If there are no beans for Alfalfa nearby , 1.5 quarts of Roundup in 1 quart of Lv4, would you more than any tillage., everybody's Farms are different


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I did want to ask a question why do you let the ground lay fallow. What we take sweet corn off early we plant oats there and we Harvest an early fall and then we plant wheat, July 1st we plant soybeans, land rent is still very high and so our land and real estate taxes land rent is still very high and so our land and real taxes
.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

The sweet corn came off late in '15, and we had already decided on the '16 crop, :huh: our new home!  The plan was to till, and seed down to hay, the areas not occupied with our home and yard, etc.It just didn't get done in a timely manner!  

Dave

PS: The sweet corn is doing much better on the replacement ground, and should be ready in another week!


----------

